# ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit​*
*Lübecker Nachrichten: 
DAFV "preist" Baglimit und Anglerschonzeit für Dorsch als "freiwilliges Angebot der Angler" an​*Quelle:
http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Wirtschaft/Wirtschaft-im-Norden/Das-Verbot-ist-Willkuer

Unter der Überschrift "_*„Das Verbot ist Willkür“ - LN-Interview mit dem Chef des Deutschen Angelfischer-Verbandes."*_ veröffentlichen die Lübecker Nachrichten ein Interview mit dem DAFV-Geschäftsführer Seggelke.

Angesichts der Überschrift könnte man denken, es gehe um die Angelverbote in den AWZ, bei dem der DAFV ja schon seine Zustimmung unter bestimmten Bedingungen den Staatssekretären im Bundesumwelt- wie Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium gegeben hatte:





Diese Vermutung, dass es um Angelverbote AWZ ginge, war allerdings war falsch. Denn es ging dann im Interview beim Thema Meeresangeln ausschliesslich um den Dorschbestand, bei Fragen und Antworten und nicht um die allgemeinen Angelverbote in den AWZ (ausser bei der letzten Frage mit der Kanzlerin).

Dazu nachfolgend Zitate:


> Frage LN:*Auch der Dorschbestand in der Ostsee ist gefährdet. Wäre es da nicht sinnvoller, auf das Angeln dort ganz zu verzichten?*
> DAFV-Chef Seggelke:
> Die Angler selbst sind daran interessiert, dass sich der Dorsch schnellstmöglichst erholt. Ihr Beitrag besteht etwa darin, *dass sie sich der Dorschquote freiwillig anschließen*. Das heißt, auch Fänge der Hobbyangler werden auf die Quote angerechnet





> Frage LN:*Aber ist es sinnvoll, dass Hobbyangler in der Laichzeit des Dorschs am Tag noch drei Fische fangen dürfen, Berufsfischer aber gar keine?*
> DAFV-Chef Seggelke:
> *Wir haben angeboten,* in der wichtigen Reproduktionsphase zur Schonung des Dorschs im Februar und März nicht zu angeln. Die Politik hat anders entschieden.





> Frage LN:
> *Die Bundeskanzlerin hat in Heiligenhafen angekündigt, das drohende Angelverbot in Schutzzonen der Ostsee noch einmal im Bundeskabinett zu besprechen. Ist das geschehen?*
> DAFV-Chef Seggelke:
> Wir haben jetzt einen Brief an die Bundeskanzlerin gesandt, in dem wir an das Problem und ihre Zusage erinnern. Wir erwarten von der Kanzlerin, dass sie ihre Zusage einhält und es noch vor der Bundestagswahl zu einer einvernehmlichen Lösung kommt.



Da Herr Seggelke mir beim Thema geplantes Rückwurfverbot untermaßiger Dorsche für Angler unaufgefordert eine ihm von mir nicht gestellte Frage beantwortete, ging ich davon aus, dass der DAFV nun wieder Anfragen von der Presse beantwortet und wollte daher wissen ob dieser Bericht der Lübecker Nachrichten so stimme oder nicht (Mail an Seggelke siehe Anhang).

Auch als er darauf dann seltsamerweise nicht antwortete, hakte ich nach und versuchte es erneut bei den offiziellen Mailadressen des DAFV und warte da noch auf Rückmeldung (Mail an Seggelke/DAFV siehe Anhang).

Schon aus den obigen Zitaten des Interviews kann man sehen, dass sich der DAFV und/oder Chef/Geschäftsführer Seggelke nicht ansatzweise bei diesen Themen Meeresangeln, Dorsch, Baglimit und EU-Regularien oder mit Anglern richtig auskennen.

Daher habe ich  Lars Wernicke, Initiator und Mitorganisator der Initiative ANGLERDEMO sowie von der Anglerboardredaktion als Kämpfer für Angeln und Angler geehrt darum gebeten, zu den Aussagen von DAFV-Geschäftsführer/Chef Seggelke Stellung zu beziehen.

Während DAFV-Geschäftsführer/Chef Seggelke noch nicht mal in der Lage war zu beantworten, ob der Artikel in den Lübecker Nachrichten so stimme, kam in der gleichen Zeit von Lars Wernicke eine fundiert ausgearbeitete Antwort zu dem LN-Interview und der Problematik Dorsch, Baglimit, Schonzeit, Bundeskanzlerin.

Meine Mail an Lars Wernicke im Anhang.

*Hier die fundierte Antwort von Lars Wernicke/ANGLERDEMO*


> Lieber Thomas,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine Anfrage, die wir sehr gerne beantworten.
> 
> ...




Thomas Finkbeiner


*Anhänge*

*Mail an Seggelke:*


> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> ist das Interview in den Lübecker Nachrichten (Link nachfolgend) mit Ihren Antworten so richtig dargestellt wie veröffentlicht oder sind da evtl. einzelne Punkte falsch dargestellt?
> Wenn ja, welche sind falsch dargestellt?
> 
> ...



*Mail an Lars Wernicke/ANGLERDEMO:*


> Sehr geehrter Herr Wernicke, lieber Lars,
> mit Anglerdemo kämpfst Du leidenschaftlich gegen das Angelverbot AWZ Fehmarnbelt und gegen das jetzige Baglimit. Du kennst das Interview, welches der Geschäftsführer des DAFV im Namen seines Verbandes den Lübecker Nachrichten gegeben hat:
> http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Wirtschaft/Wirtschaft-im-Norden/Das-Verbot-ist-Willkuer
> 
> ...



*Nachfrage an DAFV/Seggelke* (wir lassen ja nix unversucht):


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> nachdem der DAFV-Geschäftsführer Seggelke mir ungefragt eine Statement schickte, habe ich zurückgefragt, ob ich das auch veröffentlichen darf (Anhang: Re: Anfrage wegen Rückwurfverbot/Anlandepflicht).
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Die erste Frage angesichts der Äußerungen des DAFV-Chefs/Geschäftsführers Seggelke, die sich mir da stellt:
WILL der DAFV überhaupt das Baglimit weghaben?

Lars hat  ja schön ausgeführt, dass der starke Jahrgang 2016 trotz hoher fischereilicher Sterblichkeit VOR dem Anfang Baglimit kam. Einen rationalen oder gar wissenschaftlich haltbaren Grund für ein Baglimit für Angler gibt es also nicht.

Ausser:
Man will sich an Schützer ranwanzen, statt für Angler arbeiten. 

*Deswegen die Frage:*
WILL der DAFV überhaupt das Baglimit weghaben?
Oder weiter gegen Fakten und Angler arbeiten?

Siehe auch (und vergleiche mit DAFV-Veröffentlichungen) wie fundiert Lars Wernicke und ANGLERDMO (Falsch)Behauptungen der Regierung auseinander nimmt
Gegendarstellung des Organisationsteams Anglerdemo zu Aussage Bundesumweltministerium

Im Zusammenhang mit Schonzeit/Schonmaß etc. steht auch noch die vom DAFV und MeckPomm geforderte Erhöhung der Schonmaße, obwohl die Sache mit dem Rückwurfverbot untermaßiger Dorsche für Angler seitens der EU noch nicht mal ansatzweise geklärt ist (auch da habe wir nachgefragt bei einem kompetenteren Verband (DFV); woraufhin ungefragt Seggelke antwortete (siehe Bericht oben)):
EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden


----------



## hans albers (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

moin 

mich würde mal interessieren,
auf welcher wissenschaftlicher ebene ihr wisst, das der bestand nicht gefährdet ist, bzw. alle anderen genau das gegenteil behaupten.

nur, weil ihr angler seit ??
(ozeanologe, biologe, ect.. fehlanzeige)


nur weil man es immer wieder schreibt, wird es dadurch nicht wahrer.

davon ab werden angler beim schutz des dorschbestandes miteinbezogen, 
was völlig in ordnung ist, da auch sie ihren teil an biomasse entnehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



> Lars hat ja schön ausgeführt, dass der starke Jahrgang 2016 trotz hoher fischereilicher Sterblichkeit VOR dem Anfang Baglimit kam. Einen rationalen oder gar wissenschaftlich haltbaren Grund für ein Baglimit für Angler gibt es also nicht.


Offizielle Zahlen der Regierung auf Grundlage Thünen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren,
> auf welcher wissenschaftlicher ebene ihr wisst, das der bestand nicht gefährdet ist, bzw. alle anderen genau das gegenteil behaupten.
> ...



Schutz....nicht aufgepasst, setzen 6!


----------



## hans albers (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



> Offizielle Zahlen der Regierung auf Grundlage Thünen.



ach, das "böse" thünen institut.. interessant...

gibts da ne quelle ??


----------



## hans albers (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



> Schutz....nicht aufgepasst, setzen 6!




dann eben erhaltung, 
ist jacke wie hose...


----------



## 0ggy (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Moin

Da geht es weder um Schutz noch um Enthaltung.
Das Baglimit ist einzig und allein, um den Fischern höhere Quoten zu liefern.

Irgendwann muss es doch auch der Letzte begriffen haben.

Oggy


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



0ggy schrieb:


> Irgendwann muss es doch auch der Letzte begriffen haben.
> 
> Oggy


ich hoffe auch bis zuletzt..


----------



## Sharpo (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Warum geht der Angler eigentlich noch angeln? 
Müssen nicht die Fische geschützt werden?  lol

|uhoh:

Nee Oggy.....da ist das Wort Schutz ...da schreien die Angler immer als erstes HIER!
So kann man dem Eskimo einen Kühlschrank verkaufen


----------



## Franky (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Gottseidank hab ich es mit der Wissenschaft nicht so am Hut, sondern stehe mit beiden Beinen auf der realen Mutter Erde... Was mich nur so eklatant daran stört ist, dass keiner der "Weisen Menschen" den Arsch in der Hose hat und "Unstimmigkeiten" gegenüber der Realität einräumt. Das stinkt doch nach Pipi Langstrumpfs Motto "ich baue mir die Welt, wie sie mir (und meinem Auftraggeber???) gefällt."
Und jetzt stellt sich dat Seggelke auch noch dahin, als wäre der ganze Widerstand auf seinem Mist gewachsen?! Geil finde ich nur, dass Mutti von ihm resp. dem DAFV in Heiligenhafen nichts mitbekommen haben kann. Und nu schreibt er ihr Briefe. Soso... Aha... Ganz ehrlich - für wie "doof" hält er unsere Kanzlerin eigentlich?
Neeneenee - mir ist vom Kopfschütteln schon ganz schwummerich...


----------



## Sharpo (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Wenn man Unstimmigkeit einräumt, wird man angreifbar.
Darunter leidet dann das Ansehen, die Glaubwürdigkeit etc. und kostet evtl. letztendlich irgendein Kopf.


----------



## Franky (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn man Unstimmigkeit einräumt, wird man angreifbar.
> Darunter leidet dann das Ansehen, die Glaubwürdigkeit etc. und kostet evtl. letztendlich irgendein Kopf.



Nun - wenn man Unstimmigkeiten einräumt und gegen reale Daten/Zahlen/Fakten austauscht, erhöht das m. E. die Glaubwürdigkeit ungemein. Anders macht man sich schnell lächerlich und DAS kostet dann die Glaubwürdigkeit...


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum geht der Angler eigentlich noch angeln?
> Müssen nicht die Fische geschützt werden?  lol
> 
> |uhoh:
> ...



ja und das Wort "Verbot", da gibt es bei manchen feuchte Träume


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

nochn paar Zahlen und Fakten von der Regierung (inkl. STARKER (stärkster seit langem)  2016er Jahrgang (also VOR Baglimitanfang!) mit STARKER! fischereilicher Mortalität):
http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/18/132/1813264.pdf

aus:
Bundestag: Die LINKE hinterfragt Baglimit auf Dorsch!


----------



## hans albers (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

mir langen die 5 dorsche dicke, und ich hab kein problem mit dem baglimit.


und die wissenschaftlichen expertisen verschiedener institute
legen einen bestandsrückgang auch nahe. 

(nein, nicht durch angler !!)

bin mal auf 2018 gespannt.


----------



## Sharpo (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



hans albers schrieb:


> mir langen die 5 dorsche dicke, und ich hab kein problem mit dem baglimit.
> 
> 
> und die wissenschaftlichen expertisen verschiedener institute
> ...




Dies sehen aber viele Angler anders und der Umsatzrückgang der Kutterbetreiber bestätigt das Problem.

Übrigens habe ich auch kein Problem mit einem *Angelverbot in Nord- u. Ostsee*. 
Ich angel dort nicht.  
Also liebe Politik zum Schutz der Tier und Umwelt ANGELVERBOTE IN NORD u. OSTSEE!!!

SCHUTZ!!!!
lol


----------



## hans albers (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

yap

mach ma so,  wie du denkst...


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Oggy

Irgendwann muss es doch auch der Letzte begriffen haben.



Weissagung der Cree.....................man euros nich essen kann.


----------



## Double2004 (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



> Wie kommentierst Du die Aussagen des DAFV, dass Angler sich der Dorschquote für Berufsfischer, damit dem Baglimit, “freiwillig” angeschlossen hätten?
> Zitat dazu aus Interview: ”Die Angler selbst sind daran interessiert, dass sich der Dorsch schnellstmöglich erholt. Ihr Beitrag besteht etwa darin, dass sie sich der Dorschquote freiwillig anschließen.”



Der Seggelke behauptet doch gar nicht, dass sie Angler dem Baglimit freiwillig angeschlossen hätten!#d

Durch das Wort "etwa" wird von ihm eine Möglichkeit aufgeführt, welchen Beitrag der (verantwortungsbewusste) Angler auch ohne verbindliches Baglimit leisten kann... Dass auf  eine derart provokante Mail mit solchen Falschbehauptungen nicht eingegangen wird, kann ich gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Das ist gequirlte Xxxxxxx, da das Baglimit geltendes Recht ist und man sich dem nicht "freiwillig" anschliessen kann...


----------



## Double2004 (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist gequirlte Xxxxxxx, da das Baglimit geltendes Recht ist und man sich dem nicht "freiwillig" anschliessen kann...



Du kapierst es immernoch nicht. Er zeigt eine Alternative zum Baglimit auf!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



> Die Angler selbst sind daran interessiert, dass sich der Dorsch schnellstmöglichst erholt. Ihr Beitrag besteht etwa darin, dass sie sich der Dorschquote freiwillig anschließen. *Das heißt, auch Fänge der Hobbyangler werden auf die Quote angerechnet*


Wie soll das freiwillig gehen, den freiwilligen Verzicht auf die Quote anrechnen lassen?

Willste auf jedem Kutter fragen, wer gerade freiwillig auf wie viel verzichtet hat, um das der Quote der EU-Fischerei dann zuschlagen zu können?
Und bei jedem Boot, das unterwegs ist und bei jedem Brandungs- und Spinnangler?

Lächerlich..

Genauso lächerlich wie die Schonzeitgeschichte, die EU-rechtlich gar nicht geht (ausser als Verschärfung zum Baglimit (technische Maßnahme))..


----------



## Sharpo (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Freiwillig? 
Also muss sich keiner daran halten oder was versteht man unter Freiwillig? lol
So ein Schwxxxxx.. [edit by Admin]


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Freiwillig?
> Also muss sich keiner daran halten oder was versteht man unter Freiwillig? lol
> So ein Schwxxxxx...


Inhaltlich übereinstimmend, aber ich entschärfs mal im Ton..


----------



## smithie (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



> ”Die Angler selbst sind daran interessiert, dass sich der Dorsch schnellstmöglich erholt. Ihr Beitrag besteht etwa darin, dass sie sich der Dorschquote freiwillig anschließen.”





Double2004 schrieb:


> Der Seggelke behauptet doch gar nicht, dass sie Angler dem Baglimit freiwillig angeschlossen hätten!#d
> 
> Durch das Wort "etwa" wird von ihm eine Möglichkeit aufgeführt, welchen Beitrag der (verantwortungsbewusste) Angler auch ohne verbindliches Baglimit leisten kann... Dass auf  eine derart provokante Mail mit solchen Falschbehauptungen nicht eingegangen wird, kann ich gut nachvollziehen.


????
da steht "besteht" darin und nicht "könnte darin bestehen".
Außerdem ist das Baglimit doch (m.W.) rechtlich bindend?



hans albers schrieb:


> mir langen die 5 dorsche dicke, und ich hab kein problem mit dem baglimit.
> 
> 
> und die wissenschaftlichen expertisen verschiedener institute
> ...


Kannst Du bitte Deine Quellen nennen, die einen Bestandsrückgang nahe legen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Ruuuuuhig bleiben......

Guckt euch einfach Beiträge von Postern in den Profilen an, man sieht schnell, wer eher bei Anglern und wer eher bei Schützern und Verbandlern steht und woher dann manche Aussage resultiert...
Man weiss dann auch, wie manche Aussage einzuschätzen ist....

Meine Abneigungen sind z.B. an meinen Postings sind über die Jahre hinweg konsistent zu erkennen..


----------



## hans albers (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



> Kannst Du bitte Deine Quellen nennen, die einen Bestandsrückgang nahe legen!




.. bidde..zb.

https://fischbestaende.portal-fischerei.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=487

http://literatur.thuenen.de/digbib_extern/dk039458.pdf

http://www.uni-kiel.de/pressemeldungen/?pmid=2016-409-dorschbestand


----------



## hans albers (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



> Meine Abneigungen sind z.B. an meinen Postings sind über die Jahre hinweg konsistent zu erkennen..



echt..??? 


tztz.. thomas, du und selbstkritik ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



hans albers schrieb:


> tztz.. thomas, du und selbstkritik ??


biste irre?
:q:q:q
KLARSTELLUNG!!!!!
:g:g:g


----------



## hans albers (23. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

musste :::EDIT ::: ma ranlassen....|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Das ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass DAFV-Chef/Geschäftsführer Seggelke öffentlich Mist baut zum Schaden der Angler und des Angelns:
DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler
So wie hier Lars Wernicke (ANGLERDEMO) die richtige Antwort und die klaren Argumente gibt, sind auch da alternative Statements zu Seggelkes anglerfeindlichem Geschreibsel zu finden.

*Zum Thema hier:*
Nach wie vor (haben andere ja auch schon gemerkt, dass manche Interpretation mit "es wäre ja nur ein Vorschlag" eher widersinnig sind) ist Lars Wernickes (ANGLERDEMO) Statement inhaltlich wie wohl auch im Sinne Angler und des Angelns deutlich zielführender als das willenlose abnicken und anbieten von Schonzeiten (was EU-rechtlich eh nicht geht) des Chefs/Geschäftsführers Seggelke vom DAFV.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > _Uns ist nicht bekannt, dass sich Angler freiwillig einer Dorschquote angeschlossen haben! Natürlich haben wir bereits vor der Verabschiedung der EU-Verordnung 2016/1903 in den Medien (u.a. die Resolution des DAFV zum Dorschschutz) mitbekommen, dass der DAFV verschiedene Vorschläge an die Politik unterbreitet hat, u.a. ja eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes sowie eine Schonzeit. Diese Vorschläge wurden unseres Wissens nach der Politik unterbreitet, obwohl der Rat der Europäischen Union zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits die Freizeitfischerei bei der Bewirtschaftung des Bestandes durch eine Tagesfangbegrenzung (Baglimit) eingeplant hatte.
> >
> > Beim Thema Baglimit wird im übrigen leider immer wieder vergessen zu erwähnen, dass nicht die Angler inzwischen soviel Dorsch wie die Fischer fangen, sondern die Fischer dürfen inzwischen nur sowenig Dorsch fangen wie die Angler. Im Jahr 2006 hat die kommerzielle Fischerei noch 28.400 Tonnen (davon Deutschland 6.061 Tonnen) Dorsch gefangen, dem standen Fänge der deutschen Angler über 1.887 Tonnen gegenüber.
> >
> > ...


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Weißt Du Thomas, jeder kann natürlich einen Brief an die Kanzlerin schreiben, schließlich war ihr Statement zu den Angelverboten öffentlich. Natürlich darf auch jeder die Kanzlerin an "ihr Versprechen" erinnern. Schließlich haben wir keine Exklusivität in dieser Angelegenheit .

Wir hätten es natürlich begrüßt, wenn man uns vorab kontaktiert hätte, denn ich glaube eine Abstimmung hätte der "Sache" gut getan. 

Wir wissen also heute nicht, was der DAFV der Kanzlerin geschrieben hat. 

Wir wissen aber - und hätte der DAFV uns vorab kontaktiert, hätten wir denen das natürlich mitgeteilt - das die Kanzlerin Wort hält und das Thema in der Kabinettssitzung einbringt, selbst der Termin wurde uns mitgeteilt. Wie wir bereits mehrfach erwähnt haben, stehen wir im regelmäßigen Austausch mit dem Büro und mit dem Team der Kanzlerin.

Ja, manchmal ist die Welt schon sehr einfach bzw. könnte es sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wie wir bereits mehrfach erwähnt haben, stehen wir im regelmäßigen Austausch mit dem Büro und mit dem Team der Kanzlerin.
> 
> Ja, manchmal ist die Welt schon sehr einfach *bzw. könnte es sein!*


Ohne den inkompetenten und anglerfeindlichen DAFV könnte sie es zumindest für Angler sein (einfacher) ....


----------



## Ørret (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Anfänglich hatte ich ja noch die Hoffnung das Seggelke was zum Positiven bewegen kann. War wohl ein Fehler das zu hoffen...

Vielleicht kann man das von einem Berufsanfänger auch nicht erwarten und insofern ist der Seggelke wohl ne Fehlbesetzung gewesen.
Allerdings hätte sich ein guter Mann(einer vom Kaliber Brecklings) für den Posten   wohl auch nicht hergegeben.
Aber gut, so hilft Seggelke tatkräftig dabei mit das Schiff DAFV zum sinken zu bringen....ist ja auch was positives:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



Ørret schrieb:


> Aber gut, so hilft Seggelke tatkräftig dabei mit das Schiff DAFV zum sinken zu bringen....ist ja auch was positives:q


Dauert nur zu lange, bei dem  Flurschaden, den die anrichten ..

Zu verlangen wie hier der DAFV, dass die Kanzlerin noch VOR der Wahl da was macht und das entscheidet, ist doch irre - wer weiss, ob nach der Wahl nicht ein besser gesinnter Umweltminister kommt als die ausgewiesene Anglerfeindin Hendricks, so dass Kanzlerin  MIT Minister/in das dann gemeinsam beerdigen können? 

Zu verhindern, dass eine Entscheidung VOR der Wahl kommt und entschieden wird, wie ANGLERDEMO das machte, das ist der richtige Weg, um dann nach der Wahl weiterzumachen!

Schlimmstenfalls bleibt Hendricks Ministerin, dann müsste Merkel zeigen, ob sie zu ihrem Wort steht, sie jetzt im Vorfeld der Wahl zu etwas drängen wollen wie der DAFV, ist schlicht bescheuert!

Wenn die Umweltministerin da alleine verantwortlich ist (weil in Ressort fallendes Verordnung), kann das durch Druck jetzt in einer Unterschrift zur Verbotsverordnung in Wahlkampfzeiten schneller kommen, als man denkt, wenn die das dann dankend aufnimmt.

Schon, dass solche grundsätzlich politischen Dinge seitens des DAFV nicht beachtet werden, zeigt die Inkompetenz des DAFV...


----------



## Ørret (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Schade das Lars nicht der GF ist....aber kann vielleicht ja noch werden, irgendwann.... wenn der nächste neue BV gegründet ist#6


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Wenn die alle geschlossen zurücktreten würden und ich mit "meinen" Leuten einen Neuanfang starten dürfte- wäre eine Überlegung wert


----------



## Ørret (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Die Anglerdemo hat in meinen Augen viel dazu beigetragen das der DAFV von immer weniger Leuten noch ernst genommen wird... insofern kann's ja sein das Seggelke keinen großen Schaden anrichten kann, weil die Politik ihn nicht ernst nimmt und sich eher mit Lars unterhält.
Zumindest hoffe ich das es so ist....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



Ørret schrieb:


> Die Anglerdemo hat in meinen Augen viel dazu beigetragen das der DAFV von immer weniger Leuten noch ernst genommen wird


Auch das war mit ein Grund:

Anglerboard ehrt engagierte Kämpfer für Angler und Angeln: Lars Wernicke


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330435


----------



## Ørret (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wenn die alle geschlossen zurücktreten würden und ich mit "meinen" Leuten einen Neuanfang starten dürfte- wäre eine Überlegung wert




In der Sachsen-Achse findest du bestimmt auch noch den einen oder anderen guten Partner


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Wenn die alle geschlossen zurücktreten würden und ich mit "meinen" Leuten einen Neuanfang starten dürfte- wäre eine Überlegung wert



Hui- der Smiley sollte eigentlich kennzeichnen, dass es sich hierbei um einen Spaß/ Ironie handeln würde!

Also stelle ich das jetzt gerne noch einmal richtig, bevor mein Posteingang auseinander fliegt und mein Mobilfunkanbieter mir meine Mailbox sperrt. *Ich habe zur Zeit keinerlei Ambitionen für eine offizielle Position in einem Verband oder Verein. Auch war mein Posting nicht als Kritik an der Arbeit von Verbänden oder Personen gemeint.*

Ich habe einen Job und kämpfe gegen die Angelverbote (weiterhin) nur nebenbei. So soll es auch bleiben .


----------



## Ørret (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Schade eigentlich....aber nen Versuch war's wert

Das was du und deine Leute bisher geleistet habt für uns Angler, ist mehr wert als alles was die ganzen Verbandler vielleicht an Positiven erreicht  haben.
Ihr habt jetzt schon viel mehr geleistet als man eigentlich von  Privatpersonen erwarten kann. 
Deshalb vielen Dank und weiter so....hoffen wir mal das sich doch noch was zum Guten bewegt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> *Ich habe zur Zeit keinerlei Ambitionen für eine offizielle Position in einem Verband oder Verein..*


Du bist wichtig so wie es jetzt ist!! 
Passt!!! 




Anglerdemo schrieb:


> *Auch war mein Posting nicht als Kritik an der Arbeit von Verbänden oder Personen gemeint*


musste nicht, die disqualifizieren sich ja durch solches Vorgehen laut  Veröffentlichungen ja eh selber...:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu verlangen wie hier der DAFV, dass die Kanzlerin noch VOR der Wahl da was macht und das entscheidet, ist doch irre - wer weiss, ob nach der Wahl nicht ein besser gesinnter Umweltminister kommt als die ausgewiesene Anglerfeindin Hendricks, so dass Kanzlerin MIT Minister/in das dann gemeinsam beerdigen können?
> 
> Zu verhindern, dass eine Entscheidung VOR der Wahl kommt und entschieden wird, wie ANGLERDEMO das machte, das ist der richtige Weg, um dann nach der Wahl weiterzumachen!
> 
> ...


----------



## daci7 (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



Franky schrieb:


> Nun - wenn man Unstimmigkeiten einräumt und gegen reale Daten/Zahlen/Fakten austauscht, erhöht das m. E. die Glaubwürdigkeit ungemein. Anders macht man sich schnell lächerlich und DAS kostet dann die Glaubwürdigkeit...



Ich habe meine mir meine Meinung gebildet und lasse mich nicht mehr durch irgendwelche Tatsachen oder Fakten davon abbringen!


----------



## Franky (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine mir meine Meinung gebildet und lasse mich nicht mehr durch irgendwelche Tatsachen oder Fakten davon abbringen!



Ganz getreu des Mottos - ich habe Meinung, und die ist Fakt! :m


----------



## Anglerdemo (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



hans albers schrieb:


> .. bidde..zb.
> 
> https://fischbestaende.portal-fischerei.de/Fischarten/?c=stock&a=detail&stock_id=487
> 
> ...



Moin Hans,

erst einmal möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass der zweite Link zu Thünen 10 Jahre alt ist (2007) und somit nicht mehr aktuell. Im Fischereimanagment sind zwar selbst zwei Jahre alte Zahlen völlig uninteressant, aber der erste Link zu Thünen (Portal- Fischerei) hat doch einige interessante Aussagen zu bieten, so dass ich diesen kommentieren möchte.

1. Zu dem Erscheinungsdatum des Berichtes lag die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit noch viel zu hoch. Die Sterblichkeit hat sich aktuell deutlich reduziert (von 0,84 in 2015 auf 0,21 in 2017). Zeitgleich hat sich die Laicherbiomasse signifikant erholt. Zwar sind wir noch nicht in einem sicheren Bereich, jedoch mit dem überdurchschnittlichen Jahrgang 2016 wird die Laicherbiomasse voraussichtlich 2020 in einem sicheren Bereich in der westlichen Ostsee liegen. Die Erholung der Laicherbiomasse hat vor 2017 stattgefunden, also vor Einführung des Baglimits. Also scheint der Einfluss der Freizeitfischerei auf die Laicherbiomasse eher gering zu sein! Oder wie erklärst Du die Erholung trotz der zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht regulierten Freizeitfischerei (kein Baglimit)?

2. Thünen zeigt deutlich auf, dass der Dorschnachwuchs von den Umweltbedinungen abhängig ist. Was haben die Angler mit den Umweltbedingungen zu tun?

3. Thünen zeigt auch auf, dass die nicht Einhaltung der wissenschafltichen Empfehlungen den Beständen zugesetzt hat. Zudem - kann man zwischen den Zeilen deutlich herauslesen - illegale Fänge nicht ganz unschuldig am Bestandsrückgang sind. Rückwürfe und Beifänge sind auch erwähnt. Was hat der Angler damit zu tun?

Auch der Link zu meinem Freund Rainer Froese von GEOMAR in Kiel zeigt doch, dass die langjährige Überfischung dazu geführt hat, dass sich der  Dorschbestand in der westlichen Ostsee seit Jahren außerhalb sicherer  biologischer Grenzen befindet. Natürlich haben auch Angler Dorsche gefangen, aber guck doch einmal zehn Jahre zurück. Da haben die Fischer noch 28.400 Tonnen in der westlichen Ostsee gefangen, die Angler knapp 1.900 Tonnen. Selbst 2016 wurde von den kommerziellen Fischern ein vielfaches der Anglerfänge an Dorsch aus der westlichen Ostsee entnommen. Damit will ich sagen, dass ein früheres Umsetzen der wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen keine Regulierung der Freizeitfischerei nötig gemacht hätte. Wir Angler baden also nachweislich nur die Fehler der Politik aus den letzten 20 Jahren aus. Das auch noch nicht einmal für die Bestandserholung, sondern lediglich für den Wiederaufbau der zu bewirtschaffenden Bestände. Wird die Quote weiterhin am Minimum festgelegt, können wir Angler ein vollständiges Dorschfangverbot auferlegt bekommen- es würde den Beständen nicht helfen.

Im Übrigen habe ich persönlich kein Problem mit dem Baglimt und akzeptiere es unter den derzeitigen Voraussetzungen trotzdem nicht! Nein, denn auch hier gilt "Keine Verbote und Einschränkungen ohne wissenschaftlich haltbaren Nachweis".

Da die wir Angler die errechnete Quote in diesem Jahr auf keinen Fall erreichen werden (Rückgang Angeltourismus, weniger Ausfahrten durch Wetterextreme, schwierige Fangbedingungen) haben wir doch unser Baglimit für 2018 schon erfüllt, oder?


----------



## Ossipeter (24. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Danke für deinen Einsatz. Bitte weiter machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Da die wir Angler die errechnete Quote in diesem Jahr auf keinen Fall erreichen werden (Rückgang Angeltourismus, weniger Ausfahrten durch Wetterextreme, schwierige Fangbedingungen) haben wir doch unser Baglimit für 2018 schon erfüllt, oder?


Realität:
Die nur ERRECHNETEN Minderfänge der Angler durch Baglimit (die mangels erreichen derselben ja eh nur theoretisch sind) mit ca. 900 t wurden aber mit mehr als 2.300 t REALER MEHRQUOTE und damit REALER MEHRENTNAHME für die EU-Fischerei "bezahlt", so dass deutlich mehr Dorsch rauskam als mit den ursprünglichen Plänen OHNE Baglimit für Angler.

*Das verschweigen Politik wie "Wissenschaft"!!!*


----------



## hans albers (25. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

hi Lars,


du hast sicherlich damit recht, das angler nicht
am bestandsrückgang schuld haben, und auch andere empfehlungen bzw. die umsetzung dieser in der fischerei sich bestimmt  bestandserhaltend  bzw. positiv ausgewirkt hätten.
auch umweltbedingungen spielen bei den schwankungen eine rolle, keine frage.

da wir aber  nun im gleichen boot sitzen was den dorschbestand angeht,
wurden auch die angler zum ersten mal miterfasst, und 
aufgrund ihrer entnahme von biomasse mit dem baglimit/begrenzungen 
belegt.

das die fischerei quote auch gesenkt wurde,
fällt hier immer unter den tisch.

leider nicht im erforderlichem masse ( wie empfohlen)
das halte ich genausowenig für richtig, wie die fischerei 
in riffgebieten, bzw. keine schutzzonen.

schonzeiten /laichdorsch hat sich ja jetzt geändert.


und wenn ich mir die kurve so anschaue bei den berechnungen, dann geht die steil bergab (über jahre), und da soll man sich wundern, wenn man kein dorsche mehr fängt..???
(letztes jahr selbst erlebt beim anglen)


das dazu.

im übrigen finde ich dein engangement sehr gut  und
auch, das man auch als einzelperson bzw. demo
auf sich poltisch aufmerksam macht und die poltiker wenigstens etwas zum nachdenken anregt.


grüsse,
lars


----------



## kati48268 (25. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



Ørret schrieb:


> Aber gut, so hilft Seggelke tatkräftig dabei mit das Schiff DAFV zum sinken zu bringen....ist ja auch was positives:q





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dauert nur zu lange, bei dem  Flurschaden, den die anrichten ..


Ja, das ist das Problem.

Seit Fusion war ja eher das Thema, dass die gar nichts bewegen, trotzdem eine Menge Geld verbrennen, welches zeitgleich für eine vernünftige Interessenvertretung fehlt.

Nun agieren sie (auf manchen Feldern, der rest bleibt nach wie vor brach liegen) und es kommen ausschließlich Nachteile für Angler dabei raus.

Man sehnt direkt die Zeiten zurück, wo die sich ausschließlich mit sich selbst beschäftigt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man sehnt direkt die Zeiten zurück, wo die sich ausschließlich mit sich selbst beschäftigt haben.


Auf der einen Seite - auf der anderen Seite auch keine Lösung, weil ein GUTER Verband so dringend nötig wäre.
Das wird halt aber alles blockiert, solange es den anglerfeindlichen und inkompetenten DAFV mit seinen Abnickvasallenverbänden gibt...

Die können halt nix ausser es nicht gut machen. 
Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass DAFV-Chef/Geschäftsführer Seggelke öffentlich Mist baut zum Schaden der Angler und des Angelns:
DAFV - GF Seggelke zum Thema Augenthaler
So wie hier Lars Wernicke (ANGLERDEMO) die richtige Antwort und die klaren Argumente gibt, sind auch da alternative Statements zu Seggelkes anglerfeindlichem Geschreibsel zu finden.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu verlangen wie hier der DAFV, dass die Kanzlerin noch VOR der Wahl da was macht und das entscheidet, ist doch irre - wer weiss, ob nach der Wahl nicht ein besser gesinnter Umweltminister kommt als die ausgewiesene Anglerfeindin Hendricks, so dass Kanzlerin MIT Minister/in das dann gemeinsam beerdigen können?
> 
> Zu verhindern, dass eine Entscheidung VOR der Wahl kommt und entschieden wird, wie ANGLERDEMO das machte, das ist der richtige Weg, um dann nach der Wahl weiterzumachen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jan1982 (26. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



0ggy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Da geht es weder um Schutz noch um Enthaltung.
> Das Baglimit ist einzig und allein, um den Fischern höhere Quoten zu liefern.
> ...



Leute, das eine bedingt doch nicht das andere!!!! 

Man kann sehr wohl begriffen haben, dass das Bagmilit als fadenscheiniges Argument genutzt wurde um die Quote der Fischer zu erhöhen. Und dennoch kann man - völlig unabhängig davon - die Idee eines Baglimit an sich gut heißen, was ich auch tue.


----------



## 0ggy (27. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Moin 

Hier geht es aber nicht darum, ob man das Baglimit an sich gut oder schlecht findet. 
Ich bin auch für Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und Baglimit, aber es muss dem Fisch nützen den man schützen will. 

So wie das Baglimit jetzt ist, ist es zum Schutz des Dorsches unnütz.

Oggy


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*



0ggy schrieb:


> So wie das Baglimit jetzt ist, ist es zum Schutz des Dorsches unnütz.
> 
> Oggy


Das ist das Problem - aber dennoch kann jemand der Meinung sein, auch Angler, gegen Logik und Biologie das Baglimit zu wollen... (>> Meinungsfreiheit = Meinung, nicht Fakten/Logik)

Das große Problem bei einem Massenlaicher wie dem Dorsch ist nicht zwangsweise nur die Zahl der Laicher, sondern viel eher wie viel Fisch real aufkommt nach dem laichen. Auch vergleichsweise sehr wenige Laicher können sehr große Nachwuchsjahrgänge schaffen (siehe 2016), wenn die Bedingungen stimmten, umgekehrt nützt der größte Laicherstamm nix ohne passende Bedingungen.

Wenn der Laich nicht hochkommt, nicht das richtige Futter im Anfangsstadium da ist, zu viele Fressfeinde für Kleindorsch (auch da Stichwort Dorsch/Sprottenschaukel), Salzgehalt und/oder Temperatur nicht stimmt, zu wenig Sauerstoff etc.:
Das alles sind viel wichtigere Faktoren für den Dorschbestand als die alleinige Konzentration auf die fischereiliche Mortalität.
Und diese sehr unterschiedlichen Jahrgänge beim aufkommen der Dorsche sind schon Jahrzehnte so, je nach Sauerstoff, Futter etc. (s.o.).

Zeigt sich ja auch daran, wie stark der 2016er sein soll - obwohl ja Baglimit WIE verstärkte fischereiliche Einschränkung erst ab 2017 anfingen und viel zu wenig Laicher da gewesen wären (*angeblich*, muss man ja nun sagen, nachdem die Realität in der Ostsee die "Wissenschaft" überholt hat).

Dass Politik, "Wissenschaft" und dumme Verbände wegen des überaus starken 2016er-Jahrgangs von einem Erfolg des Baglimits (das ja erst AB 20117 kam)!! sprechen, kann man also getrost in den Bereich Angler- und Menschheitsverdummung ablegen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Ihr erinnert euch? 

*Heute vor genau einem Jahr:*
*"Dorschschutz"
Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn 
Und jetzt ne Resolution!*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519

Angesichts dessen, dass die EU ja will, dass untermaßige Dorsche auch geknüppelt werden, ist die Forderung des DAFV nach 45 cm Schonmaß umso lächerlicher (von der Biologie abgesehen) - und bis dato ist der DAFV da ja nicht offiziell von seiner Resolution abgerückt (oder hat das eingeschränkt), trotz der Ungewissheit. ob ein Abknüppelgebot für untermaßige Dorsche kommt, wie von der EU gewollt:
EU: Untermaßige Dorsche sollen von Anglern abgeknüppelt werden
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330227

UND GENAU DESWEGEN IST ES SO WICHTIG, was Lars Wernicke hier und anderswo mit Anglerdemo auf die Beine stellt!!

*Eine Stimme der Vernunft gegen Anglerfeinde aus der Politik und Dilettantismus in den Verbänden!!*

Und wie recht ich damals leider schon hatte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fazit*
> Für mich ist es einfach wieder blinder, unüberlegter Aktionismus der DAFV-Funktionäre in Haupt- und Ehrenamt, die vor der anstehenden Hauptversammlung - wie die letzten Jahre auch  - in hektische Betriebsamkeit verfallen, um zu vertuschen, dass sie den ganzen Rest des Jahres überhaupt nichts Sinnvolles getan oder gar etwas Positives in irgendeinem Punkt für Angler oder das Angeln erreicht hätten...
> 
> Es bringt *BESTENFALLS NICHTS* für Angler, das Angeln, die Fischer und den Dorschbestand...
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Zum Baglimit:
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-17-2921_de.htm

Demnach soll Dorsch-Quote für westliche Ostsee im kommenden Jahr unverändert bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Neue Info:
Evtl. war die PM der EU-Bürokraten voreilig und unabgesprochen (evtl. auch taktische Gründe??), war ja eigentlich erst für Oktober erwartet..

Einflussnahme spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie als Grund nicht unwahrscheinlich.

Da gärts wohl noch in der Kommission im Hintergrund.

*Noch keine verlässlichen Infos,* aber wir sind dran!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. August 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

Baglimit für Hering? Hätte doch auch etwas, oder? 5 und 3 zum Beispiel...

Das ist jetzt die Empfehlung der Kommision. Die haben für 2017 auch eine Kürzung von 88% empfohlen, gegeben hat es dann 56%.

ICES hat ja sogar eine leichte Erhöhung ins Spiel gebracht.

Wir (Angeltourismus, Anglerdemo) haben definitiv unsere Hausaufgaben gemacht und können jetzt nur abwarten, sind aber für die Freizeitfischerei vorsichtig optimistisch für 2018.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: ANGLERDEMO vs DAFV bei Baglimit und Dorschschonzeit*

ich krieg immer mehr das Erbrechen.....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung 02.09. 2017*
> 
> Diese EU-Leute drehen doch absolut hohl, wie es hier die Aussage des Europaabgeordneten Werner Kuhn (CDU) beweist:
> https://www.svz.de/regionales/meckl...ht-fangkuerzung-um-54-prozent-id17710931.html
> ...


----------

